

Barcamper exchange program - sonink
http://www.prateekdayal.net/2009/05/15/barcamper-exchange-program/

======
danw
Perhaps the barcamp ethos is different where you are, but at all the UK ones
I've attended, marketing pitches are heavily frowned upon. BarCamp is about
sharing knowledge, not pitching to people.

~~~
silencio
The BarCamp Los Angeles mailing list just had a long post-event conversation
about talks and scheduling. I believe the consensus was that if disclosed and
something that people are truly interested in discussing and listening to,
that marketing your own product is not taboo. And that we should feel free to
walk out and/or publicly let the presenter know that you believe s/he just
crossed the line into too much marketing territory.

Although I really hate product pitches, the last BarCampLA I attended had a
pitch/presentation that I thought did a good job keeping it appropriate to
BarCamp: one of the awe.sm founders was presenting his service and the
audience-driven conversation was a lot more about analytics for short urls and
how to deal with issues that may arise from the general idea, rather than
about awe.sm itself.

Anyway, back on the actual topic of the link: I hate the idea. Mostly because
all the fun in presentations about startups (in my opinion) is about being
able to chat with the founder(s) about growing pains and experiences and more
that other people merely demoing your product wouldn't be able to discuss. And
also in my opinion, it's that extra bit that's way more appropriate to a
BarCamp than a demo.

If this person is so interested in doing demos in such a manner, he should
just go create DemoCamp Bangalore. Or maybe sponsor the next BarCamp in his
area and similar events.

~~~
prateekdayal
> If this person is so interested in doing demos in such a manner, he should
> just go create DemoCamp Bangalore. Or maybe sponsor the next BarCamp in his
> area and similar events.

As the original blog post says I am a bootstrapper and I think its really hard
for bootstrappers to sponsor event.

That said, I do understand/appreciate the other points you mentioned.

~~~
danw
Putting on a barcamp/democamp is very easy. I put together MobileCampBrighton
in a few spare hours and it only cost about £50 of my own money. There's
usually some company/coworking space/pub you can use for free.

~~~
prateekdayal
But it still does not solve the problem of not being able to demo in a
different city/country.

